# Linux und Lightscribe Brenner

## Tinitus

Hallo,

kann man unter Linux mit einem Lightscribe Brenner CD/DVD's verschönern?

Mit welchem Tool?

G. R.

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Habe unlängst ne gute halbe stunde deswegen recherchiert und konnte nix finden, sieht also ziemlich mau aus derzeit

----------

## simeli

lightscribe funzt definitiv nicht unter linux derzeit. falls das kommen sollte denke ich am ehesten in einer nero linux version. http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html

----------

## franzf

Kram ich mal diesen alten Thread heraus...

Lightscribe funktioniert mittlerweile definitiv unter Linux. Es existiert auch schon auf b.g.o (und im wschlich-Overlay) ein entsprechendes ebuild.

Meine Frage (wie sollte es anders sein):

Hat von euch jemand damit Erfahrung?

Gibt es Brenner, die man empfehlen kann / meiden sollte?

Ich will dann natürlich auch gleich DoubleLayer brennen können. Das nehm ich allerdings an, dass es sofort funktionieren sollte (ich verwende k3b).

Grüße

Franz

// edit //

Konkreter: Die Software wird von LaCie gestellt, funktioniert die dann auch nur mit LaCie-Geräten? Oder kann man sich auch HP / Samsung / etc.-Brenner holen?

----------

